# AWP this is for you.



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)




----------



## AWP (May 4, 2017)

Topkick said:


> View attachment 18640



I do not fuck anyone over who doesn't deserve it. Mess with my family and friends? You just voided our social contract.

Time to check my watch....


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2017)

you know....I have no idea how old the BF term is...first time I heard it was in 1986..basic training.  I know it was a prevalent term in law enforcement in the 70's....


----------



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)

23 years in the US Army, I have actually seen a Blue Falcon..I think.


----------



## Topkick (May 4, 2017)

There was actually a Battalion in the 82nd AB called the Blue Falcons


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 4, 2017)

Every once in a while, someone in a platoon gets labeled a BF...and the Falcon call's from the smoke bench peirce the BF's ear drums forever more! Cahkawww!


----------



## ShadowSpear (May 5, 2017)

I was expecting this to be another Nickleback thread. I'm glad I was wrong.


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I was expecting this to be another The worst band in the history of ever thread. I'm glad I was wrong.



I took the liberty of using the Admin console for personal gain.


----------



## Muppet (May 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> 23 years in the US Army, I have actually seen a Blue Falcon..I think.



Yes. It was 3rd batt / 325. I was next door in 2nd. batt. I had a friend there, used to call him buddy fucker all the time, he always got salty...

M.


----------



## amlove21 (May 5, 2017)

The AF is so proud of the Blue Falcon moniker, we even named our service academy after the rare beast!


USAF Academy- teaching officers that they really are Blue Falcons at heart!


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> you know....I have no idea how old the BF term is...first time I heard it was in 1986..basic training.  I know it was a prevalent term in law enforcement in the 70's....



My last year in the NCANG was '86. I never heard the expression until yesterday.

Every day is an education on Shadowspear.


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> ...first time I heard it was in 1986..basic training



I went to Basic Training in '86. Blue Falcon was part of the Drill Sergeants vocab, but back then they usually just called them a Buddy- Fucker


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2017)

I don't know why a thread dedicated to AWP would have a blue falcon meme as its initial post.  To me, that implies that AWP is a blue falcon.  I don't know what the opposite of a blue falcon is (a white rabbit?  A red turnip?  A blue waffle?) but whatever it is, that's a more apt description of AWP.


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I don't know why a thread dedicated to AWP would have a blue falcon meme as its initial post.  To me, that implies that AWP is a blue falcon.  I don't know what the opposite of a blue falcon is (a white rabbit?  A red turnip?  A blue waffle?) but whatever it is, that's a more apt description of AWP.



AWP has a Blue Falcon as his sig pic...just an attempt at humor. Some got it. I would like to think nobody on the site is actually a BF.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> AWP has a Blue Falcon as his sig pic...just an attempt at humor. Some got it. I would like to think nobody on the site is actually a BF.



That's a completely reasonable explanation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> A blue waffle?



What's a blue waffle?


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 5, 2017)

:troll:


----------



## digrar (May 5, 2017)

I was thinking the same thing, I'll admit I don't usually pay attention to avatars. Unless the dive bombers come out.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2017)

digrar said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I'll admit I don't usually pay attention to avatars. Unless the dive bombers come out.



Likewise.  Normally his avatar is something ban hammer, crusader, and/or Stuka-related.  I didn't even notice he had changed to a blue falcon motif.


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)

Well, I am just glad AWP understood it!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> Well, I am just glad AWP understood it!



Me too, otherwise you might have gotten the Stuka.


----------



## Topkick (May 5, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Me too, otherwise you might have gotten the Stuka.



I am not sure where he would find a Stuka, but Ok....


----------



## CDG (May 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> I am not sure where he would find a Stuka, but Ok....



Never doubt an AWP. He has been in Afghanistan since right after Alexander left.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 5, 2017)

AWP took over the Seleucid Empire after Alexander mysteriously died!!!!  AWP ran it for 250 years, and only left when Cleopatra needed a rescue from the Caesars......who wouldn't put everything down and go rescue her......:-"


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2017)

Topkick said:


> I am not sure where he would find a Stuka, but Ok....



If I change my avatar to a Stuka it means someone's on the verge of being banned. Longtime members know if someone's acting a fool and my avatar changes that the staff and I are about to nuke someone.

---

The image is courtesy of the good dudes at Thirty Seconds Out — Thirty Seconds Out | Apparel, Art, Gear and War Stuff via one of their demotivational posters. I have a few of them printed out around my desk. Some people like the rainbows and butterflies "believe" type of stuff, but when I'm down I like to be reminded that I'm not a bitch and the price of failure is high. Let the weaklings succumb, the strong will stand on their bodies.


----------

